# kawasaki prairie 300 snorkel project.



## ffbarndt21 (Jul 20, 2014)

What's up guy and gals, I started a project a little while ago and just am finishing up. Snorkeled my prairie 300. It's my first time working on a four wheeler and was in bad shape when it was given to me. Have done some work on it and just just finished the snorkel with some research on what to do. What do you think? And any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Mudder_22 (May 28, 2016)

How'd u do the belt housing outtake


----------

